
OpenSUSE Considers Governance Options - l2dy
https://lwn.net/Articles/788935/
======
jngreenlee
This is just tangential, but related. I work as an engineer in the reseller
(VAR) space.

SUSE (the spun out from MicroFocus commercial company) has been hiring lots of
enterprise sales reps in US metros, and it seems like every enterprise account
is under "review" (aka Audit) at this time.

For those who don't know, if you get Enterprise Linux from either SUSE or
RedHat, it comes via a support subscription. You are "in compliance" only if
ALL PRODUCTION NODES HAVE A SUBSCRIPTION. That doesn't mean your unicorn/tier
0/1 app servers...its anything that's not TEST/DEV/QA. If you are not in
compliance, you can't get support.

I suspect this is a bit of a money grab under EQT...boost the top line...prior
to spinning out to public markets. Curious what others have observed.

~~~
tyingq
I imagine that will be a short lived boost, followed by aggressive customer
plans to move off.

------
urlwolf
The problem with SUSE is that they always come last in phoronix linux distro
benchmarks. They have no clear unique feature that would make anyone switch
distro. This is from a consumer point of view, maybe enterprise finds value
where I don't.

------
captn3m0
How about moving it under the Linux Foundation instead?

~~~
kiallmacinnes
> The potential for some form of organization to be run under the auspices of
> the Linux Foundation is also among the options.

That's one of the potential outcomes discussed in the article...

